# Good Weekend for TX Goldens!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic! That must have been a lot of fun for Roger and Kaye to both be in the color that day! I hope to see Kaye get to the NARC with Jessie. It was a good day for goldens!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

couldn't happen to nicer people! Kaye is my idol, for real!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I really like Auggie, he is on my future list for a possible breeding if all the stars line up correctly  I love his pedigree! Congrats!


----------

